# Can't burn DVD-RW on Optiarc 7200A



## 2600GHz

I'm trying to burn a ISO image to a Verbatim DVD-RW but I get hardware error 14848 from Active ISO Burner 1.1, also Windows seems to think that the DVD is a CD.

Any help?


----------



## 2600GHz

Got it working, used another DVD.


----------

